# Chrome Plating



## 53Phantom (Aug 18, 2010)

Who are you guys using to do chrome plating by mail? Noone in Fort Worth wants to mess with bicycle parts for some reason. Thanks!


----------



## yewhi (Aug 19, 2010)

Don't know about mail, but I use these guys.  They're local to me and reasonable.  They also do a very nice job.  You could try them they might take things by mail.

http://www.decometalfinishing.com/


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 19, 2010)

I have used proctors metal finishing in muskegon mi.Very happy with there work,I sent the parts and they got back to me with a price that was reasonable.turn around time was about 4 weeks. 800-383-4277


----------



## partsguy (Aug 19, 2010)

Chrome plating is VERY expensive. If you can find a better part, buy it. If it is something just irreplaceable, then chrome plate it, but I'm warning you...it's pricey.


----------



## 53Phantom (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes it is expensive but, I just need some handlbars re-plated which shouldnt cost over $50.00. I have them prepped and ready . These are hard to find Torringtons and I want to keep them with the bike.


----------



## MartyW (Aug 20, 2010)

yewhi said:


> Don't know about mail, but I use these guys.  They're local to me and reasonable.  They also do a very nice job.  You could try them they might take things by mail.
> 
> http://www.decometalfinishing.com/





Great thanks for the link I can always use another good chrome guy. I am using Pacific Plating right by the I-8 and I-5 interchange.


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have had luck with Al's Plating, 2829 Bryan Ave, Fort Worth, TX  76104 (817) 921-2679. I also have used Pulido's plating in Balch Springs, TX with mixed results. Bryan Proctor does good work.


----------



## yewhi (Aug 20, 2010)

MartyW said:


> Great thanks for the link I can always use another good chrome guy. I am using Pacific Plating right by the I-8 and I-5 interchange.




No problem.  I've used them for both powder coating and chroming and have been very happy with both.  Glad to find another San Diegan!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 21, 2010)

Part of the issue is tank size. I wanted to have a Raleigh rim replated locally but because of the size no one had a tank big enough to do it. The closest places were Baltimore (45 mi north) or Richmond (a long, long way south). Part of the issue is that local places in non-industrial areas are only going to have small tanks because of the lower demand for big items and also because of environmental and disposal issues.


----------

